# Kenalog/Bupivacaine Injection for  Lumbar RF Neurotomy



## celcano (Sep 19, 2014)

My physician did a lumbar RF neurotomy.  At the end of the procedure before removing the RF cannulae, each site was injected with 1 ml of a mixture containing 40 MG Kenalog and 4 cc Bupivacaine.  He is billing this with J3301.  Is that correct?


----------



## missduck (Sep 22, 2014)

J3301 is the correct code for the Kenalog. Just make sure you are billing for the correct number of units. 1cc of 40 mg Kenalog is 4 units.


----------



## ksmith9848 (Oct 30, 2014)

Do you code the Bupivacaine drug?


----------

